# Handheld GPS?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I've used my older Garmin GPS II handheld on my boat to check trolling speed & return to structure. I just got a few unexpected bucks and have been thinking about upgrading to a handheld with a color screen. I could spend between $300 & $400 if I have to. I've gotten no response from either Garmin or Lowrance about recommendations so I'm putting it here for suggestions.

The GPS II works okay, but the screen is hard to read in sunlight. Will the color screen be easier to read? Another advantage of the GPS II is that it has a cord that I can plug into the boat's 12V receptical. The others in my catalogs show only AA battery operation. That could get expensive, but might be worth it.

I basically need a GPS that will help me get back to structure, be easy to read and help set trolling speed. Since my pontoon is on a small private lake there will be no fishing maps available that I know of.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Well as far as batteries, get a good charger and some Eneloops. Seem to be a very good and reasonable priced rechargeable brand. 
http://www.metaefficient.com/rechar...-rechargeable-batteries-battery-chargers.html

Lacrosse or Maha chargers.. The technology has really come a long way.

I'm turning my LG Incite into a GPS mapping device on a budget. Ozi Explorer map reader and Mobile Atlas Creator to make the maps. Theres a realllllly nice Iphone App as well.. http://www.fishnotes.com/ .. Im not seeing anything about its GPS capabilities but.. Ahh just watched the video and yeah.. it does it all lol..


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Just went through the same challange. In summary, found that the color ones didn't really work out in bright sunlight, so returned it and went with a Garmin 60csx. Very rugged,strong antenna, corridinates from 15 points, easy to view , easy to use. Used it 6 times on all day trips and still haven't changed out the batteries. Took the extra cash saved and bought US inland maps and Canada Inland maps micro cards. 

I like it and for a handheld unit, it works well. Check it out; Garmin 60 CSX

P.S. It doesn't matter who you call they are all poor at customer service, Garmin, Lorance, Delomme etc. I did get a few return calls and e-mails, but they were a waste of time.


----------

